# Rate your Hav's energy level



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was just curious how you would rate your Hav's energy level? Lets say 1-10, ten being the most active. My guys are so laid back, I wonder if this is out of the ordinary. Yes, they do get a 2-3 mile hike which probably wears them out! LOL.

They lie around a lot, but they also do the RLH and wrestle with each other throughout the day.

Bella who is 3.5 years old is about a 3 for her energy level.
Freddie who is 2 years old and he is 4.5 energy level
Scudder is just over a 1 year and he is a 4.5-5 energy level.

They are pretty peaceful and just walk around, not a lot of running and fast movements. Does this sound like anyone else's Hav?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Bonnie seems off the charts. But she is still a pup. I only can see this as compared to Duncan. She gets a mile walk in the AM and a 3 mile walk every night. Wrestles with the baby EVERY moment she can, RLH in the house and outside of the house.

Bonnie is 6 mo and I'd rate her energy at 9 (she doesn't even care to be held for short periods of time and struggles to get free).

Duncan is 2 mo and really laid back, loves to cuddle and snuggle, plays sometimes, gets dragged (still trying to figure out the leash) on the night walk and I'd rate his energy at a 3-4.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The hike probably does make a difference for the dogs. Mine only get in 2-3 miles/day and I would still say that Brutus is a 10--at just over a year and 
Roxie is an 8-9 at 10 months. Thank goodness they have each other or I would not have a house!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's a really mellow kinda guy. He does have his moments, but for the most part I'd probably rate him a 5.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would give Dora a 7. She demands a good amount of play time but she likes to sleep in and cuddle. Isabelle is still off the charts! I swear that dog plugs into the sockets during the day when I am gone!

Amanda


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

At 5 months, Norah is about a 9. She goes on a 2 mile walk around our property and to nature preserves about every day and she is still crazy energized. Her favorite way to get out her sillies is her version of "tag". Tag is basically "escape my xpen and run into mommy's dining room where mom can't get me easily because of all the breakables" I can't even tell you how many vases and plates she has broken doing her run-like-hecks. The room is supposed to be off limits but its hard to keep the door closed all the time. *sigh* Its a good thing there so cute...haha


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Squirt is probably about a 3.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both my boys are extremely low energy they play rough and RLH but most of the time they lie around. I would rate them both as a 3 or a 4. Jasper likes Walks more than Cash- but cash will go out and frolic more on his own. Jasper does not have a Play gene.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, you guys who rate your dogs off the charts, do they walk around or are they darting around most of the time? I think my guys have just gotten lazy. Most of the time they insist on me picking them up to go potty outside!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo seems to be a very well balanced dog, at 4.25 months I'd give him a 5. Now I don't know how much more he'd be running around the living room if I let him out of his ex-pen all day...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Both my boys are extremely low energy they play rough and RLH but most of the time they lie around. I would rate them both as a 3 or a 4. Jasper likes Walks more than Cash- but cash will go out and frolic more on his own. Jasper does not have a Play gene.


Maybe I rated my boys too high. They sound just like your 2 Missy. Freddie & Bella also lack that play gene. I will throw a ball and most of the time, fred will just look at it. Scudder will chase anything that moves.

I often wonder if they lie around out of boredom.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess Amy is the "old lady" out of this bunch at 4 1/2 years old. She's very laid back, I'd say she's about a 2 on the energy scale. She likes to lay around. She will take long walks, but then snoozes the rest of the day.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh boy, Bugsy is an energizer Hav! lol He is really, really active. He gets 2 off-leash walks at the park a day with my Poos. 1st one is at least 1 hour, the second is usually 30 minutes (sometimes more). They don't just walk, they run, play and wrestle. That is Bugsy and Romeo, my female Brandy will occasionally play, but mostly walk next to me. Then they will come home and play some more. I would say he is easily a 9. Edited to add that he is resting right now.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would have to Jillee is about a 4 maybe...she does the rlh and plays with her two bigger sisters but then will be happy to cuddle in a blanket as well!!! She is nine months old today!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> I guess Amy is the "old lady" out of this bunch at 4 1/2 years old. She's very laid back, I'd say she's about a 2 on the energy scale. She likes to lay around. She will take long walks, but then snoozes the rest of the day.


Reading all these "activity" descriptions is very reassuring...thanks for bringing it up as a Post. :whoo:

Molly would rate as an 7 when she's outside frolicking in the yard (it doesn't matter if there's another dog there or if she's by herself! When she's solo, she hops, and tears around the yard, chasing squirrels, "fence-racing" with the dog next door, or throwing the ball for herself, and then running to catch it!). She'll stay out by herself for 20 or 30 minutes before she barks to come in.

I take her for one 2-mile-ish walk in the morning, and then two 1/2-miles in the afternoon and evening...she's outside frolicking several times a day in between!

When Molly is inside, we play fetch-it and other games a few times a day. But in-between, she is out like a light, or just lying in her bay-window watching the world go by. It's those times that I used to worry she might be bored or "depressed", but I've learned to realize it's probably just being pooped-out.

Thanks, as always, for the reassurances and for asking good questions!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Ok, you guys who rate your dogs off the charts, do they walk around or are they darting around most of the time? I think my guys have just gotten lazy. Most of the time they insist on me picking them up to go potty outside!


LOL! DARTING...yes! Racing, running, hopping, playing, prancing, etc. The only time I've seen her walk is when she's sniffing for crumbs. I LOL thinking about you picking up your havs to potty! I pick Bonnie up but she squirms and wriggles the whole time -- she's offended to be picked up!! When I first joined this forum, I couldn't understand how you all had such great photos of your Havs! My photos of Bonnie were always BLURS! Duncan is EASY to photograph!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know if it's all of the rain and crummy weather lately, but both of my Hav's right now are barely registering brain activityound:

They do go into their RLH's everyday and have moderate play time, but other than that, they slump right back into their semi hibernating state!!! 

Maybe I should put them on my treadmill...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> I don't know if it's all of the rain and crummy weather lately, but both of my Hav's right now are barely registering brain activityound:
> 
> They do go into their RLH's everyday and have moderate play time, but other than that, they slump right back into their semi hibernating state!!!
> 
> Maybe I should put them on my treadmill...


ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My 72 yr old father is more active then Cooper. Unless there's food involved, he's a lump on a log. I say a 3.5.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco goes for a walk in the am with her dad, has a few RLH's, some fetching and a couple good naps a day. i would say a 3.5-4. most days.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Let's see.......
Rocky I'd rate a 4 or 5 and Rudy about a 6. Rudy instigates most of the play time, but when he does Rocky holds his own! They are more active outside where they have a lot of room to run.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am really starting to think I overrated my guys. Here is what they do 85% of the day when they are not hiking. This was taken with my phone, that's why it's so blurry.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Audrey Rose 10,5 month old : 10

Sammy, nearly 2 years (big maltese): 10

Ciara, 3 years:she can be calm inside: 7

Amy: 4 years: 4 -5


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm...

I think it varies a little bit each day, but I'd say during these cold months, her energy level is down a bit, maybe a 3-4...But during nice weather, she really perks up and wants to go outside and run around alot, so that would bring her up to 6-7 probably.

She's by no means 'hyper', she's very laid back in personality and goes w/ the flow...If I want to go on a long walk, she's game! If I want to lounge in bed and sleep, she's game... I do love that about her. 

But a beautiful 75 degree day really perks her up! lol

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

More proof at what lumps they are or sheer boredom.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and I have to add..

That Gucci is NOT a morning person, she lays around most of the morning and isnt' quite perky til close til' noon! From noon-about 7pm is the majority of her energy, the rest of the time, she's loungin' or napping! lol

She just threw me OFF the laptop a minute ago to lay on my chest! LOL

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm thinking mine are couch potatos.....they wrestle around with each other until Izzy has had enough of Doc, then go to sleep. Izzy loves to go for walks, but we haven't been doing that this winter, so she is in semi-hybernation. Doc looks around and sees the rest of us in low energy mode and he's "catching" the same symptoms! I'm thinking they adapt to their environment a bit....so, Izzy rates a 3 in the winter and maybe a 5 or 6 in the summer. Doc is only 13 wks and he really is pretty low key....but it's too soon to actualy rate him. He does jump straight up in the air for a treat which is cute...kind of like a jumping bean!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, those pictures are so funny.,
Except for the RLH games, & outside play I would rate Logan on a 9 1/2 --he never sits still. He is always walking around, moving position, playing with toys, looking for love. He can drive you crazy a little. Becuase of this, when he sleeps, he crashes.
LIly I would say is a 4
Lexi is like a 2 - she likes to just lay there and watch what is going on.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd say 'ol Beamsie is a 3 in the winter time when indoors.. when he goes out he turns into an insane 10!! lol
In the summer he is a 3-4 inside and 7 outside..

Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo, at home is a laid back 3...... That is if you don't whip out treats or his favourite toys like the glggling veggies or his rope toy! Then he is off the charts. Can play hard fetch for a good 45 mins non stop, running HARD both ways - so makes for a really fast game. It is so easy to get him to do his RLH, all I have to do is pretend that I am about to chase him..... He bolts and the RLH begins. When my son does this, he goes from the ground to being airborne with his jumping over things as well as his couch jumping and digging. When guests come he is an 8-9 until he sees they mean no harm and he settles - but that takes time. When the leave, he drops to a 0 and crashes in his bed. He is content with his walks and LOVES his fetching games!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm giving them a 5, because it varies throughout the day. A typical day goes like this...
6:30 am - Get up and go outside for potty time. Come back in and run around, play ball, wrestle. Nap.
1pm - When I get home from work, it is walk time. Then back inside, we play a little, they RLH and wrestle. Nap time again.
4pm - they want to play again, so we go out back and play ball or hide and seek. This goes on for about 1/2 hr. Sometimes I go in and they will stay out a while. Then it's dinner time.
After dinner - RLH, wrestle, play with Mommy, annoy Mommy and do it all again. 
8pm - One more nap.
9:30 pm - Get up, wrestle, tell Mom it's time for bed.
10pm, lights out


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz has two hyper times a day. Morning and after supper. He is then off the charts. Between times, he's an angel. He gets two moderate walks a day in Florida; at home in Michigan, he plays boisteriously with his dog cousins. Lately he's taken to showing off for company. I might start a new thread about that.

Suzy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I'm giving them a 5, because it varies throughout the day. A typical day goes like this...
> 6:30 am - Get up and go outside for potty time. Come back in and run around, play ball, wrestle. Nap.
> 1pm - When I get home from work, it is walk time. Then back inside, we play a little, they RLH and wrestle. Nap time again.
> 4pm - they want to play again, so we go out back and play ball or hide and seek. This goes on for about 1/2 hr. Sometimes I go in and they will stay out a while. Then it's dinner time.
> ...


How interesting Michele! We have the same routine here except I don't take them on a walk when I get back from work.

Benji is off the charts in the morning and when we have visitors with dogs. He is HYPER! Other times, I would rate him around 5. Lizzie is 2-3. She is laid back and calm. I am really hoping that Benji will get a little calmer when he is older. He wants to be in the middle of everything! Lizzie is content to watch the action. 

Kara, love you new avatar. Gucci looks fabulous.

Linda, your furbabies lounging in the bed is so inviting. I would love to have a few days like that...a nice book, a hot cup of tea and all the time in the world to laze around....:biggrin1: ....Drat....it's just the second week at work and I am already thinking of time off


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ Lizzie sounds like Tori. She's pretty calm most of the time. But, when my son and dil come w/Rascal...watch out! She becomes a "wild child" ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> More proof at what lumps they are or sheer boredom.


I'm thinking your sweeties look so RELAXED and comfortable.

I think if it were boredom, your bedspread would be shred to bits!

Our breeder told us that a tired Hav is a contented Hav...my Molly is snoozing on the BACK of the recliner in front of the window right now...This afternoon she had a good walk, some hopping in the yard, and a yapping-argument with the vacuum cleaner! She'll be out til my hub pulls in the driveway in a couple of hours.

Then we start all over again!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Gosh, this is interesting how our Havs are so different.

Diane, Cesar would approve of the treadmill 

Linda, LOL, your pics cracked me up!

As far as Tessa goes it's kind of hard to judge. I'm going to say an 8 or 9 but she's not annoyingly hyper, just very playful. She's only 6 mo old so still very much a puppy. She loves to play, play, play, then play some more. Taking her out on nice days for a long walk doesn't seem to tire her out; she'll want to play some more when she gets home. Of course she loves RLH both indoors and out. She's always dragging her toys out and bringing them to us. She loves to play fetch. She'll even play alone by throwing a ball or stuffed animal with her mouth, then chase it and pounce on it while 'baby growling'. It's very cute, I really should get it on video. But she prefers to play with us. However, she will nap if I sit down (and only if I sit down!), but once she's had a short nap she's bugging me to play again. One of her very favorite things to do is sneak socks and underwear, but especially loves to sneak into my DD's room and steal her sports bra. Amidst all the clothes on the floor and various other places she always comes out with the same one. Once we see her it's RLH time! I think she has a fetish ound:

It's like living with a toddler. I think she needs a little brother to play with


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer is 7 years old & very calm-most of the time. NOrmally i would say she is a 2 around the house. Hates mornings & would sleep to noon. Except when i come home from work or after she poops(i swear!). She seems to get this burst of energy & does the RLH like crazy.Then she is a 9 for about 5-10 minutes. When its 95 degrees out-she *loves* to sunbathe!

Tripp is 21 months. He is normally a 3-5 except when he also gets those bursts of energy then he is a 9. But he loves his naps.

Jax is 8 months old. He (thankfully) is not as crazy wild as he used to be but i would say he is a consistant 8(unless napping).

Both Tripp & Jax love love love the cold. Their energy level goes way up & can stay out in the freezing cold all day if i let them. But of course they wont stay outside unless i am with them so i try to stay out as long as we can. As soon as summer heat comes they run outside to do their business then back inside to lay on the a/c vent!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Maybe I rated my boys too high. They sound just like your 2 Missy. Freddie & Bella also lack that play gene. I will throw a ball and most of the time, fred will just look at it. Scudder will chase anything that moves.
> 
> I often wonder if they lie around out of boredom.


I also worry about my boys being bored. But dogs do lie around. Linda, these are little dogs to walk a 2 to 3 mile hike. I think they could be tired. Do they enjoy thier hike? I know when my Husband walks the boys at the park- about 1.5 miles -- Jasper could go on and on -- But Cash gets a little tired at the end. But later Jasper lies around more and Cash will play. I wonder if it is build as well. Jasper is taller a more square dog and more built for walking- Cash is shorter and stockier and hops around more-- more suited to play. But they both like to relax when nothing is going on.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is the king of relaxing when nothing is going on.. lol He will sit on the sofa arm and just look outside. He would do this all day long if it was up to him.. lol

And about long walks, from my experience with Beamer, it seems the more exercise he gets the more 'awake' he gets. When we just stay at home he just lazes around, followign us room to room and will play whenever he feels like it. But after getting home from a 45-60min walk he is ready to party! Ofcourse after a long play session he will crash. 

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Wild child*



Leslie said:


> Poornima~ Lizzie sounds like Tori. She's pretty calm most of the time. But, when my son and dil come w/Rascal...watch out! She becomes a "wild child" ound:


Leslie,

Yesterday, I had friends over with their Maltese. She is a tough girl and the entire time she and Benji played. She was panting so hard that I had to hold Benji to give her a break. Lizzie sat next to me on the sofa watching their play the entire time. I really am glad that she doesn't get as playful as Benji or they would bring down the house! :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have to say Houston is mellow. I guess I would rate him a 4.:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> I also worry about my boys being bored. But dogs do lie around. Linda, these are little dogs to walk a 2 to 3 mile hike. I think they could be tired. Do they enjoy thier hike? I know when my Husband walks the boys at the park- about 1.5 miles -- Jasper could go on and on -- But Cash gets a little tired at the end. But later Jasper lies around more and Cash will play. I wonder if it is build as well. Jasper is taller a more square dog and more built for walking- Cash is shorter and stockier and hops around more-- more suited to play. But they both like to relax when nothing is going on.


They love their walks. They start to whine when we get there. I think one of the walks is really just 1.5 miles and the other place I take them is about 2-3. They don't get tired. Bella has not been walking the entire thing lately, but I think it's because she hates the cold. When my guys do the RLH or get wet, they are a 9-10.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*energy level*

I think Racquet is a 7- When he is out walking and sees anything he is running like a madman. He jogs daily with the DH and does one nice fast walk with me. He also chases his toys and runs in the yard. He is mellow in the evening, sits on the couch and watch t.v.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Poornima!

Gucci has the most energy between 5 pm and 8pm, She will sit at the door with a certain toy in her mouth and wait for my husband to come home from work and play with her, she cherishes that time w/ daddy and makes sure is well rested and ready to RLH and play 'catch me if you can' with him! lol

I've noticed since it has gotten colder, she isn't bugging me as much to go play 'fetch' outside. 

Such a lazy arse in the mornings, though...we get up around 5am, but she pretty much sleeps til 9. Even on the weekends, I can get her up to go potty around 7 and if we go back to bed, she'd sleep til 10-11 am if she could! The few times I've slept in that late, I was sick..and she was probably in heaven. lol

Kara


----------

